# Home Page Question...



## Hammster (Nov 5, 2011)

I started a thread in the Off Topic forum and it's not appearing on the Home Page list of threads. Are the Home Page threads shown in some random order or is there a way for all threads started, or replied to, to show up on the Home Page?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hammster said:


> I started a thread in the Off Topic forum and it's not appearing on the Home Page list of threads. Are the Home Page threads shown in some random order or is there a way for all threads started, or replied to, to show up on the Home Page?




I don't see it in the Off Topic Forum, either.  What was the name of the Thread?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 5, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't see it in the Off Topic Forum, either.  What was the name of the Thread?




Ah, found it.  Posting is heavy and fast this morning, it may have already been moved off the Home page.


----------



## Hammster (Nov 5, 2011)

I had checked the Home Page immediately after posting it and it wasn't there. I suppose the home page could have been really busy, but man, that was fast.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 5, 2011)

Posts in the off topic forum do not appear on the portal page.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well,  that explains that!!

Thanks Frank!


----------



## Hammster (Nov 6, 2011)

Ah, ok. Thanks Frank.


----------

